# Where would you go for a day trip on a plane?



## BOXtheFOX (11 Aug 2009)

I would be interested to hear from people who might have gone on €1 flights to the U.K. or further afield for the day and returned that evening without having to stay over. Places like Edinburgh, Bristol, Paris etc. Also to comment on ease of transfer to and from airport.


----------



## Snap (11 Aug 2009)

I did a day trip from Cork to Paris once.  Long day but good fun. Didn't get into any of the major sights (Eiffel Tower, etc) but did spend an afternoon in Disneyland!

 If you fly to Charles de Gaulle you can get a train directly to the city centre.  I was there a few weeks ago for a week and the RER B line from CDG to Notre-Dame St Michel took 40 minutes.  Notre-Dame is nearby - the Eiffel Tower is about 20 minutes walk away. The Metro is great - fast, cheap and a fantastic network  The only thing about a day trip to Paris is that the queues for the attractions will slow you down.


----------



## byrnsey09 (11 Aug 2009)

I went to London for a shopping day trip 2 months ago. Flew from Dublin to Gatwick and then got train into the city which only took 20 mins. Was in London city for approx 9am and didn't fly home until approx 8pm. Was great day out, only paid 10 euro, would definitely do it again!


----------



## stephnyc (11 Aug 2009)

I went to Edinburgh some time ago with a couple of kids in tow. We had a great day & found Edinburgh easy to walk around. Did splash out on a taxi to take us back from the castle (after walking all the way up), and was very tired when I got home, but would definately do it again.

flight delays were my only worry, and we were lucky


----------



## papervalue (11 Aug 2009)

byrnsey09 said:


> I went to London for a shopping day trip 2 months ago. Flew from Dublin to Gatwick and then got train into the city which only took 20 mins. Was in London city for approx 9am and didn't fly home until approx 8pm. Was great day out, only paid 10 euro, would definitely do it again!


 
Have done this a lot with Ryanair through Gatwick. Flight lands around 9.30 am be in city around 10am and fly back to Dublin on 8.45pm flight. With gatwick express or main line train, in city in no time at all

Could also go through heatrow but plane ticket a lot more costly.


When talking about cheap flights it must be Ryanair you are talking about as Aerlingus unlikely to get anything below €60 min


----------



## Mpsox (11 Aug 2009)

You may be better off to pick a sight in a city rather then trying to see too much, eg go to London to see the National Gallery, have a nice afternoon lunch and head back at your ease, otherwise you'll just be wrecked at the end of the day.


----------



## byrnsey09 (11 Aug 2009)

yep we flew with ryanair. got loads done in the day, got to go on the london eye, see the sites and the afternoon shopping! would definitely recommend!


----------



## gipimann (12 Aug 2009)

I've been to London a few times as a day trip (and as Mpsox suggested, I went with a specific item to see/do in mind each time), and have recently been to a theatre matinee in Edinburgh.  That was a long day though, flight is very early in the morning and return is v late at night.


----------



## Locke (12 Aug 2009)

London, have to say, love it round xmas time.


----------



## pjmn (12 Aug 2009)

Aran Islands ....


----------



## AriesWoman (13 Aug 2009)

I did Edinburgh as a day trip with a friend earlier this year and would definitely recommend it. We had plenty of time to see the castle and the shops (the main shopping street is across the road from the castle). Just get the Airlink bus at the airport. I think it took about 20 - 30 minutes each way. Get the return ticket for the bus as its cheaper than 2 single fares. Only thing we found was the flight over was early in the morning & we arrived in the city at about 8.30 before the shops opened and we were hanging around till 9am. If I was doing it again I would take my time at the airport and have something to eat there instead of going straight for the bus.


----------



## Mizen Head (13 Aug 2009)

Amsterdam.  I have done this trip for a day out. There is a good selection of Aer lingus flights ( out 6.00am or 9.45am )  even this 9.45 am one gets in at 12.20, if you didnt fancy getting up at an ungodly hour.  there is a fast and frequent train to the Central station (15-20 mins) . there are trams outside the door at Central and you will be in the Van Gogh Museum in another 15 mins. There is a lovely cafe there and the paintings are brilliant. There is lots of other great things to see or do in Amsterdam, but Van Gogh is my personal favourite.
There are flights home at 18.00 or 20.55, back in DUB by 18.35 or 21.30..... agreat day out for about €100 a head return, plus lunch.   Do it !


----------



## runner (13 Aug 2009)

Key issue is destination airport transfer time and convenience to the City.
A good example of a lovely area is Nice. Walk through in 5mins from plane, and local bus to city centre outside from exit takes 20 mins.
Also is flight competition. Nice has regular 'free' flights due to competition between Ryanair and Alingus.


----------



## Locke (13 Aug 2009)

Mizen Head said:


> There are flights home at 18.00 or 20.55, back in DUB by 18.35 or 21.30..... agreat day out for about €100 a head return, plus lunch. Do it !


 
Me thinks it takes more than 35 Minutes to fly to amsterdam... 

Or does it only seem quicker when you're coming back...


----------



## papervalue (13 Aug 2009)

Locke said:


> Me thinks it takes more than 35 Minutes to fly to amsterdam...
> 
> Or does it only seem quicker when you're coming back...


 
You gain a one hour coming back

You loose a hour going.

Around 1.5H flight


----------



## shesells (13 Aug 2009)

Brussels works as a day trip even with Ryanair to Charleroi. Unless they've changed their schedule there's a flight out at around 8am and back at about 6. Nice Christmas Market too.

I do the London thing fairly frequently into Gatwick, catch an afternoon show and last flight home at 9 allows for dinner before heading to the airport.


----------



## papervalue (13 Aug 2009)

shesells said:


> Brussels works as a day trip even with Ryanair to Charleroi. Unless they've changed their schedule there's a flight out at around 8am and back at about 6. Nice Christmas Market too.
> 
> I do the London thing fairly frequently into Gatwick, catch an afternoon show and last flight home at 9 allows for dinner before heading to the airport.


 

The only them i dont like about Gatwick is the mad rush for the plane around 8.35pm for 8.45pm flight, as everyone is kept in shopping area till gate comes up on the board and when it arrives on the board you have a full plane of people making a dash for the gate at same time.


----------



## csirl (13 Aug 2009)

I've done a few day trips over the years. As there are a lot of early and late flights into the various airports, going to London is easy. Brussels is also handy. The other one I'd recommend is Birmingham - for either shopping in the City Centre (cheaper than London) or visiting something in the NEC.


----------



## shesells (13 Aug 2009)

papervalue said:


> The only them i dont like about Gatwick is the mad rush for the plane around 8.35pm for 8.45pm flight, as everyone is kept in shopping area till gate comes up on the board and when it arrives on the board you have a full plane of people making a dash for the gate at same time.



But there's an 8.45 flight and a 9pm flight. I always take the second one, much less hassle for the sake of a few minutes!


----------



## papervalue (13 Aug 2009)

shesells said:


> But there's an 8.45 flight and a 9pm flight. I always take the second one, much less hassle for the sake of a few minutes!


 
Just the 8.45pm lands in Dublin Just in time to make last 16A bus to Southside. As Ryanair drop people on Tarmac outside pier D it takes that extra few minutes and you barely make last bus. By taking 9pm flight it is too late.


----------



## Concert (13 Aug 2009)

Just back from liverpool, this is our second shopping trip.  Stayed for two nights but could easily be done as a day trip.  Flight over at 7 45 am and back at 9 45pm. very short trip right into centre, city is very compact and shopping excellent.  You could also do the beatles tour and visit the excellent free museums in the Albert dock area.
Have to say I never had any expectations of liverpool but it turned out to be really interesting and very beautiful city and the accent so nice.


----------



## suzie (14 Aug 2009)

Would you mind saying where you stayed? I'm thinking of a small trip

Thanks
S.


----------



## 149oaks (14 Aug 2009)

Milan

EI to Linate arrive 10:50. Bus into centre €1.10, see Doumo, do tour of La Scala and see the last supper all in the day. Home EI from Malpensa flight at 8:20 I think and get Malpensa express from centre. Do your research on line and it's all possible.


----------



## Vanilla (14 Aug 2009)

Quite often I go on a day trip to Dublin- Kerry International Airport or Shannon to Dublin, very handy, good transfer times. Would highly recommend it. Shopping is quite good and a fair few attractions. Of course you do have to put up with the natives... but all in all a good day out.


----------



## Concert (14 Aug 2009)

We stayed in the Express by Holiday Inn on Albert Docks, lovely hotel in a marvellous location.  Only a three minute walk to liverpool 1 which is the new shopping centre and its gorgeous.  Great restaurant right beside the hotel called 'Whats Cookin'.  Food is great and so reasonable.  If you go there on a Monday night its all 80's music and prices to match.  Have a look at the hotel on trip Advisor, reviews are great and we booked with Alpha Rooms and Bookings.


----------



## madunphy (29 Oct 2009)

Doing a days shopping trip to london with the partner via gatwick. She's doing the shopping and I'm doing the carrying!!! As shopping isnt my thing, where would be recommended to go? As its just a day we'd probably need to focus on one particular area/centre etc. I've been told covent gardens is good, buts sure what do I know!!!

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Oct 2009)

what do you like doing? as it's hard to recommend anything specific without knowing that. you can do anything you want in london, it's a great great city for a day trip.
you could go to knightsbridge, she could pop into harrods and you could walk down to the victoria and albert museum if you like.
check www.timeout.com for all the 'stuff' that's on.
use www.tfl.gov.uk for planning your journies around the city or for checking what's near what.
going through gatwick as others have said you can use southern trains or first capital connect trains to get to victoria
or london bridge for a lot cheaper than the gatwick express and depending on the train you get might only be 10 minutes or less behind the 'express'.


----------

